# Let's see some CX4 setups



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I can't spring the money for a PS90, I was thinking of buying a CX4 Carbine. Anyone here w/ one? If so, post a pic and tell me about your accessories (red dot, laser, etc).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No one here has one?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Sheesh, we have other things to do sometimes than post replies...

Here is my CX4; 9mm, Beretta tactical sling, Hakko TacPoint red dot, cheapo laser on the front and front vertical grip. The side and top rails are usually not included with the carbine. I also have a Ruger 9mm carbine with a threaded barrel .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What do U think about the front tac grip compared to just holding it in the traditional fastion. I once had a shotgun, and I tried that on it - It was pretty heavy, though, and I didn't like the tac grip. With the difference angle on the wrist - if the gun is heavy - U feel it sooner that way than just holding the long gun traditionally. 

But, the storm probably isn't as heavy as the shotgun I had.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What do U think about the front tac grip compared to just holding it in the traditional fastion. I once had a shotgun, and I tried that on it - It was pretty heavy, though, and I didn't like the tac grip. With the difference angle on the wrist - if the gun is heavy - U feel it sooner that way than just holding the long gun traditionally.
> 
> But, the storm probably isn't as heavy as the shotgun I had.


I like it better than without it on that gun. I've tried a vertical grip on my AR-15s and didn't care for it at all, but they are heavier than the Beretta. Also, the Beretta is pretty short, so it seems more natural, at least to me. I'm a pretty short guy.

FIY the Beretta rear sight, as you may know, is a 2-position flip sight for close and distant sighting, similar to the AR-15/M16. I like that a lot. The Hakko sits low enough that the iron sights co-witness with the red dot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've rented the storm 1x, and plan to do it again. The stock sights are hard to use in a dark, indoor range, unfortunately. And, the rental has no scope. Other than a couple of quick shots on an AR, this was really the 1st rifle I'd shot 50 rounds thru. So, I'm not really used to that kinda peep sight.

I've also got another thread going on another forum asking a lot of questions about red dots and brands, etc.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

The Hakko is a knock-off of the Aimpoint. I wouldn't put it on a rifle I was taking into combat - it may not be tuff enough. But it's good enough for anything/anywhere I'll be shooting. It was about $85, and it came with rings for the rail. I just put an Aimpoint Comp M2 with a GG&G quick-release cantilever mount on my AR-15 carbine - that set up was $512.

I really like red dot scopes. They are really fast in acquiring the target under just about any lighting conditions - if you can see the target, you can hit it, and you can keep both eyes open. I have an EOTech sight on my AR-15 short-barreled rifle (11.5 inch barrel), and with the rifle sighted for IBSZ (point of aim equals point of impact at 50 yards) I routinely hit the 6-inch gong at 200 yards at our range, if I can hold still enough, while standing.

IBSZ will get you within 2 inches at ranges out to 220 yards with an AR-15/M16 because the cartridge shoots so flat.

Because the iron sights co-witness with the red dot scope, if the batteries fail or something else happens to cause the scope to fail, you can use the iron sights without removing the scope.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I got to hold a PS90 again today - I am DEFINETLY waiting until I sell my telescope to buy one. I'm gonna wait on the storm. I gotta have 1


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

How much is ammo for the PS90 where you are? just curious


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats the problem - Now it is $20 for 50 rounds :smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Thats the problem - Now it is $20 for 50 rounds :smt022


Handloading makes shooting guns like that affordable.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, 1 - I gotta buy the stuff up front. And 2 - I don't really wanna get into that - But yes, U are right. Over time, it would be cheaper. I think the ammo cost may come down a bit over time, though...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Other than the dies and shell holders the equipment can be used to load for ALL your guns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, 9mm isn't really worth reloading..

I do understand your logic - but reloading is not interesting to me.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

LOL, it's your money.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, U are right..

Anyway, its all academic, until I can sell my telescope :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Only 1 person has a CX4 to show?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I would like to see better options for .44 or .357 Magnum semi-auto, magazine loading carbines as well. The Cx4 is supposedly going to be released in four calibers like the Px4 is alleged to be, right?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I would like to see better options for .44 or .357 Magnum semi-auto, magazine loading carbines as well. The Cx4 is supposedly going to be released in four calibers like the Px4 is alleged to be, right?


Tough to get rimmed cartidges to feed reliably in staggered magazines. Even single-stacks mags are problematic. How about Jeff Cooper's old "thumper" idea: short, folding stock carbine in .44 AutoMag?

I still don't know what these little guns do better than an M4, and I do know they do a lot of things worse. But people seem to like 'em. <shrug>

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I still don't know what these little guns do better than an M4, and I do know they do a lot of things worse. But people seem to like 'em. <shrug>


I don't want to start a flame war, but I don't know what any caliber handgun other than a .357 Magnum can do better than a .357 Magnum can, if you're talking self-defense from other humans. That's just me. The point is they make different firearms because people have different requirements or desires.

I didn't buy my Storm to replace my AR-15's. I bought it to thread for my suppressor (which I found out was a bad idea), because it uses the same magazines as my 92FS, and to just have fun at the range. It fills that last requirement very nicely.


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> I didn't buy my Storm to replace my AR-15's. I bought it to thread for my suppressor (which I found out was a bad idea), because it uses the same magazines as my 92FS, and to just have fun at the range. It fills that last requirement very nicely.


Ok, fair enough. Then if I just want a carbine to plink with and just to have would you suggest something like the Storm to stay with 9mm or should I start with something in .223? In other words which is more fun at the range, the Storm or your AR?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if I don't get my PS90, I may buy a Storm. I really am not a rifle person. Handguns always interested me. But, I'd like to have just one for a SHTF weapon, or something like that. Plus, the Storm shoots cheap 9mm ammo, and can be used at my local indoor range.

I wouldn't shoot past 100 yards anyway, and practically, probably won't go past 50. So, the Storm is nice for what it is.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

jmoln said:


> Ok, fair enough. Then if I just want a carbine to plink with and just to have would you suggest something like the Storm to stay with 9mm or should I start with something in .223? In other words which is more fun at the range, the Storm or your AR?


That's a question that's tough to answer because it depends so much on personal choice. It's like asking which Colt handgun do I enjoy shooting the best; I have about a dozen. I have three AR-15s and two 9mm carbines. If I had to choose just one to keep, it would likely be one of the AR-15s.

The AR-15s are powerful, accurate, have much greater usable range, and are inexpensive to shoot using surplus ammo. The 9mm carbines are reasonably accurate, not as loud, less felt recoil, and inexpensive to shoot.


----------



## ffcracker (Nov 29, 2006)

I had a .40 Cx4 but got rid of it. I didnt hate it but it never clicked with me.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I would love to be able to post a pic of mine for you all. But well just got back to W.U. and all mine are back in the safe. Past that though the only thing I can truly tell you is that I loved taking mine out to the range. It was a fun cheap little gun and if I didn't enjoy my AR so much I would say its my fav. carbine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LoneWolf said:


> I would love to be able to post a pic of mine for you all. But well just got back to W.U. and all mine are back in the safe. Past that though the only thing I can truly tell you is that I loved taking mine out to the range. It was a fun cheap little gun and if I didn't enjoy my AR so much I would say its my fav. carbine. Hope this helps.


Thanks. I ended up getting that PS90 about a month or so ago. So, things have changed a bit since I first posted that message.


----------



## EAJ (Jan 24, 2007)

The CX4 9mm is fun to shoot. I also have Busmaster Carbon 15 9MM Carbine that's a blast. Photo's here:

http://woodbridgechips.com/collection/template.html

Warning - dial up accounts - 2MB photo page.


----------

